# Accidentally changed Kindle 3 margins



## Lmbrown (Sep 8, 2011)

I seem to have done something to mess up the margins on my Kindle 3 and I can't figure out how to restore the default setting.  The left margin is now indented so that the body of text is no longer centered on the screen -- it's all shifted to the right.  Changing the words per line does not fix the problem.

It's not a huge deal but I find it distracting. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like something hard coded in that particular book.  Have you tried it with a different one?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann is right. That's not something that is user-settable. You didn’t do anything wrong. I have seen this on several books over the last 2-3 years.

If it's happening on everything, try a restart and see if that fixes it.

Mike


----------



## Lmbrown (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for your help.

It affects all the books and even the home screen -- everything is indented on the left.

I would like to try to reset the device, but not if there's any risk I'll lose my books, collections, or last page read data.  I've looked around for information on resetting, but I haven't found anything concrete.  Some people seem to lose data when they reset.  (I'm talking about resetting the Kindle 3 by holding the power switch for 15-20 seconds.)  What would I be in danger of losing?

Thanks again!


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

That kind of reset won't lose anything.  It is the reset to factory defaults that loses stuff.  You might momentarily lose your Archives listing, but a wireless connection will solve that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To restart there are two ways:

1. From the home screen press menu/settings/menu/restart. The device will restart itself, may take a few minutes. Once it's all back, you'll want to put the wireless on so it will know about your archives. *Do NOT do a "reset to factory". . . .that's the one that will remove all your books.*

2. Slide and hold the switch for 30-40 seconds. Again, if wireless is not on when you do this, you'll want to turn it on and do a sync once it's restarted itself.

The software way is easier so I'd try that first. If it doesn't work, try the switch way. If THAT doesn't work, contact Kindle Customer Support.

Good Luck!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

There is probably no need to reboot/reset.

While in a book, press the *Aa* key. Check the "words per line" setting, and try increasing it if it's not on the largest value already.

For even more control, see: http://www.ebookworm.us/2010/09/06/changing-margins-on-the-kindle/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nog, she said she'd already tried that and it didn't help. . . .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nog, she said she'd already tried that and it didn't help. . . .


Oops. I guess I missed that little sentence.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

There is an unofficial way to change the margin size but it's not something you could have done accidentally. However, you could use the method to try to fix the problem:-

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,34768.msg629847.html#msg629847


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

That shouldn't affect the Home screen, though, only the reader...


----------

